# mah!!!!



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

Che dire? 
Vorrei avere una vita semplice e felice ed invece ..... mi ritrovo qui con voi a cercare risposte......... che vita grama la mia!
Ma come diceva il buon Borrelli ..... RESISTERE, RESISTERE ,RESISTERE!
OGGI STò DI CACCA ......... MA AUGURO A VOI UNA BUONA DOMENICA!

P.S ........ mi presenterò più avanti !


----------



## Iago (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> Che dire?
> Vorrei avere una vita semplice e felice ed invece ..... mi ritrovo qui con voi a cercare risposte......... che vita grama la mia!
> Ma come diceva il buon Borrelli ..... RESISTERE, RESISTERE ,RESISTERE!
> OGGI STò DI CACCA ......... MA AUGURO A VOI UNA BUONA DOMENICA!
> ...




...più avanti...quando?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> Che dire?
> Vorrei avere una vita semplice e felice ed invece ..... mi ritrovo qui con voi a cercare risposte......... che vita grama la mia!
> Ma come diceva il buon Borrelli ..... RESISTERE, RESISTERE ,RESISTERE!
> OGGI STò DI CACCA ......... MA AUGURO A VOI UNA BUONA DOMENICA!
> ...



Di riposte se ne possono trovare a centinaia. A patto che ci siano le domande.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...più avanti...quando?


Quando avrà deciso quali domande porsi/ci?


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

scusate....... più avanti capirete del perchè di alcuni miei atteggiamenti! Allora io mi chiamo P....
sono un maschietto ed ho 40 anni , la mia prima domanda sarebbe questa ......... ho detto a mia moglie che voglio la separazione e che l'ideale( da quello che ho letto in giro) sarebbe una consensuale. Lei mi ha risposto che non se ne parla nemmeno............. sono io che mi separo quindi liberissimo di andare via! Il discorso è che c'è una casa , e due figli ......., premessa che lei ha un lavoro molto bene retribuito, ed io sono un semplice operaio, gli ho prospettato che sarebbe giusto vendere casa ....... visto che mi sono ammazzato per metterla a posto ma lei non ne vuole sapere........ mi chiedevo a questo punto  per separarmi devo fare una giudiziale?


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

poi mi spiegate come fare a correggere gli errori........ehehheheh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

Semplicissimo: clicki su "edit" fai i cambiamenti che vuoi (motivandoli o no ...io non li motivo mai perché sono sempre correzioni di forma) quindi "salva" e il tuo post è così modificato.

Per la separazione consiglio la consensuale molto più breve (in 6 mesi è fatta) e molto meno costosa con uno stesso avvocato. Però chiedi prima all'avvocato cosa chiede (io mi son fatta fare un salasso!).

Tua moglie ti manda un chiaro messaggio: non vuole separarsi. Tu sei davvero sicuro di volerlo?
Credo che sia altamente improbabile che la casa non venga data in uso totale al coniuge più debole che è, ovviamente, l'affidatario dei figli.
Il tuo discorso sulla casa farebbe imbufalire qualunque moglie perché riduce il tuo impegno nella famiglia a un investimento...


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

io di volerlo???????? ci sono costretto ....... non mi ama , quindi perchè restare dentro quella casa?

Scusa Persa /Ritrovata......... ma se lei non vuole saperne , io come posso muovermi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> io di volerlo???????? ci sono costretto ....... non mi ama , quindi perchè restare dentro quella casa?
> 
> Scusa Persa /Ritrovata......... ma se lei non vuole saperne , io come posso muovermi?


Vai dall'avvocato e ti spiegherà.
Poi manderà lui una raccomandata con cui la convocherà e le presenterà le tue richieste.
Se lei accetterà pagherete lo stesso avvocato che si comportarà anche da consulente per tutti e due se no si prenderà un altro avvocato e si andrà in giudiziale ...con spese moltiplicate.
Credo che persone normali con beni normali il discorso economico sia molto convincente.
Se si possiede una casa del valore di 200.000 €  vendendola e dividendone il valore per acquistare altre due case, tenendo conto delle varie spese non si hanno certo 100000€ a testa, ma molto meno e se si aggiungono i costi di una giudiziale ...si finisce per scannarsi per ottenere di non avere più una casa per i figli.
Altro discorso se si hanno molte proprietà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> io di volerlo???????? ci sono costretto ....... non mi ama , quindi perchè restare dentro quella casa?
> 
> Scusa Persa /Ritrovata......... ma se lei non vuole saperne , io come posso muovermi?


Se vuoi raccontare ...apri un thread in confessionale


----------



## Iago (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> io di volerlo???????? ci sono costretto ....... non mi ama , quindi perchè restare dentro quella casa?
> 
> Scusa Persa /Ritrovata......... ma se lei non vuole saperne , io come posso muovermi?



...sappi che separarsi è un diritto del singolo individuo


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

ecco......... mo sono più incasinato..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





alternativa 2:

Io non chiedo separazione ma mi trasferisco nella parte sotto della casa.......

a questo punto devo rivolgermi comunque ad un avvocato ?

Se sono il soggetto più debole anche perchè ho un problema di salute ( serio) in sede di giudizio può essere tenuta in considerazione il mio stato di salute?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> ecco......... mo sono più incasinato.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma ti vuoi separare o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ti vuoi separare o no?


Per me stanno litigando perché non si sentono amati.


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

io voglio separarmi ..... solo che sono troppo incasinato!

per persa ritrovata : la tua frase mi ha lasciato di sasso!!!! psicologa? ho semplice esperienza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Giugno 2008)

piovesempresulbagnato ha detto:


> io voglio separarmi ..... solo che sono troppo incasinato!
> 
> per persa ritrovata : la tua frase mi ha lasciato di sasso!!!! psicologa? ho semplice esperienza?


Stai un paio di mesi qui e poi vedi come ti sembrano evidenti le cose ...degli altri...


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (15 Giugno 2008)

allora andrò a curiosare i tuoi scritti! Mo vado !


----------



## Old falena (16 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tua moglie ti manda un chiaro messaggio: non vuole separarsi. Tu sei davvero sicuro di volerlo?


Ciao P
Magari fosse sempre così:
per esperienza indiretta, alcune donne molto avvelenate o arriviste o mal consigliate, creano queste condizioni difficili di separazione senza pensare ai figli ma pretendendo una "vincita" totale con richieste assolutamente impari per ottenere il massimo ottenibile (spero per te che non sia questo un "caso vipera")


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (17 Giugno 2008)

io vorrei solo poter vivere serenamente 
rifarmi una vita, con una persona che possa darmi amore
e a cui poterle dare il mio amore
Il brutto è che io sono cosciente dei miei errori ma lei no...........
il brutto è che amore è anche saper donare sorrisi e speranze anche ad altre persone.......
AMORE è fare una carezza al propio figlio , non solo portarlo in giro!
ora devo riscappare devo portare il figlio ad una visita e lei non c'è!


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (17 Giugno 2008)

comunque vi ringrazio per le risposte credo che tutti voi meritiate tanta felicità!


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (19 Giugno 2008)

Decisione presa, a breve andrò dall'avvocato e fanculo  a lei!


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (19 Giugno 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uteBX4_wxXk

questa è per la mia amica grandissima che mi legge augurandogli tanto amore e felicità!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

ehi Gladiatore...come stai?


----------



## Old piovesempresulbagnato (23 Giugno 2008)

Come sto?

Diciamo che sono abbastanza sereno, alle volte ho un pò di tristezza ma credo sia normale!Nel frattempo sono successi alcuni fatti che mi hanno oltremodo più convinto a chiudere questo pseudo matrimonio!
Il diritto all'amore questo è sacrosanto , nessuno può toglierlo a nessuno ,
un giorno , io amerò un'altra donna , un giorno e spero presto darò il mio cuore a lei. Non sono una persona normale , ho problemi di salute come avrete letto in precedenza, ma io amo la vita amo l'amore, ed amo essere amato, .........dicono di me che sono sempre sorridente , che non dovrei esserlo, la vita mi ha dato molti calci in faccia , sono caduto ma non ho mai smesso di lottare, vivo la vita  con la gioia di essere "vivo ",  la vivo così , giorno per giorno ..... non pretendo nulla di più di quello che ho........apro la finestra ed anche l'afa di queste giornate calde mi ricordano di .... VIVERE!


----------

